# Win 7 die fenster öffnen/schließen sich langsam



## Speedy*WSA (2. Februar 2010)

*Win 7 die fenster öffnen/schließen sich langsam*

mein prob: die fenster öffnen sich langsam also von transparent zu normal.

So kann mir vlt einer sagen wo ich die einstellung finde das ich das wieder auf nomale geschwindigkeit einstellen kann?


----------



## TF.Rave (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 die fenster öffnen/schließen sich langsam*

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man die Geschwindigkeit verstellen kann.

Aber vielleicht kommt deine Grafikkarte nicht mit den Transparenzeffekten klar, weil sie z.B. zu alt ist.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win 7 die fenster öffnen/schließen sich langsam*

Ui, hört sich ganz nach Garkka bzw. Grakka-Treiber an...

Poste mal bitte dein System...


----------



## Leppi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Win 7 die fenster öffnen/schließen sich langsam*

Hi zusammen. 
Hab mir vor ein paar Monaten einen Laptop gekauft mit Win 7, 64 Bit, NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M 1024MB. War alles super und ich mochte auch die Animation beim öffnen/schließen, minimieren/maximieren der Fenster, doch heute war alles auf einmal total langsam. Es bleibt noch lange transparent, bis es endlich mal auf/zu geht. Auch die Auswahl der Fenster mit Win und Tab geht sehr schleppend.  Was ist da passiert? Habt ihr ne Ahnung? Gestern Mittag wurde wieder automatische ein Win-Update installiert, doch daran kann es nicht liegen, denn trotzdem war alles noch immer normal geblieben...den ganzen restlichen Tag. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------

